# fav crappy lures or what ever for crappy



## WISH IT WAS YOU

well i want to know the fav lures or way you like to fish for sping/summer/fall/winter crappy 

well for me spring i love to be up in the bushes with a twister tail or a bobber and a minnow gits them every time or a nimph and a fly rod n the bushes 
for summer i love to fish streams with a twister tail or drifting a floating jig with a white twister tail tipped with a minnow .

fall i like to fish with a roster tail sliver or a 1/8 white marabo jig no tipings just cast it and jurk it off the bottom also good for summer 

winter i like a minnow on a pin man under the ice in the 7-10 foot range or i stick to streams and throw a weighted fly under a bobber with the current


----------



## Chunk

I do most of my fishing in the summer, but for crappie I like to use a 3 inch transparent neon green grub with metallic flake, with an 1/8 matching jighead. This has always caught me large numbers of crappie.


----------



## bkr43050

I usually go my much smaller with my grub choices. my normal offering would probably be a 1/16th oz. or 1/32 oz. jighead with a 1.5 or 2" twister tail. If I find them concentrated but and need to fish them slower I often will switch to a small 1" tube jig on a 1/16 oz head. I fish fireline on some setups but it is difficult to keep a bait deep with it. Because of this I have been using more mono or flourocarbon lines in 4# test. Anything over 4# I believe is overkill for crappie. Colors really vary day by day but my short list would be white, pumpkinseed, yellow, and various combinations including red in them. I have had a lot of good luck with the red.

I am looking forward to nailing some slabs this spring. At least on the lake I fish it seems promising for numbers of fish. They instituted a 9" limit a couple of years ago and I am hoping that it will produce a few more in the 10"+ category.


----------



## misfit

ice-out,early spring i like small jigs with tubes/tt's or small minnies under a float.staging areas close to spawning areas.on nice sunny days,shallow dark bottom coves,docks with same baits.spawn,jigs,big minnies,roadrunners in/around the shallow water brush.summer,trolling/drifting open water with cranks,jigs,blades.fall back to shallow and docks on nice sunny days,deeper wood/structure as water cools.


----------



## bkr43050

I didn't mention the minnows under slip floats. Those are almost always the best once you locate the fish. Sometimes it takes the jigs to locate them though. Once I do I usually will fish one pole with minnow and another with lure. I typically have a couple of my boys on with me and they do the same. Sometimes the action gets so fast that the second poles have to be put away.


----------



## misfit

> I have been using more mono or flourocarbon lines in 4# test. Anything over 4# I believe is overkill for crappie.


i only use mono and have gone to 6 pound test exclusively.i don't consider it overkill,but more like "insurance" 
too many times,i've hooked something other than a little crappie,and the 6 pound gives me a better fighting chance with a 6-10 pound channel cat in the brush 
and it holds up better overall,when fishing in cover.
i feel that it has no negative effect on the fish,especially since most of the water i fish isn't ultra clear.in clearer,colder water,lighter line may be a benefit,but for the most part,it's not necessary.


----------



## bkr43050

Well okay, if you want that catfish then go ahead and use the 6# test. The lake that I fish primarily (Apple Valley) is rather open water with small brushpiles. For the most part I have no problem steering fish into open water. I have caught the occasion eye as well. I would bump up to 6# perhaps in more cover. For me I think the sensitivity and the drop factor of the 4# is more of a plus than the extra fighting power or reduced visibility. With the 4# I am able to get lures down and keep them down when working them, particularly when the fish are in 10' or deeper water.


----------



## misfit

LOL,brian.i like 6 for the opposite reasons as you at times.it gives the light jigs a slower fall,which sometimes those picky suckers can't resist 
i have pulled some fat channels out of nasty stuff with 4 pound,but it was "interesting" 
also,with so many rigs,i try to keep thngs simple.using the same line helps me do that.the only rig i normally would go lighter is my short ulta light for long casts.


----------



## JimmyZ

What about road runners for crappie. I have caught some fish with them but here they are suppose to be great. I usually use a float above it. Others I've heard just cast but say to fish em slow as possible. What do u think?


----------



## misfit

roadrunners are my favorite.and yes,you can't fish them wrong if you fish them slow


----------



## bkr43050

JimmyZ said:


> What about road runners for crappie. I have caught some fish with them but here they are suppose to be great. I usually use a float above it. Others I've heard just cast but say to fish em slow as possible. What do u think?


I don't fish the float above too often any more but when I do I prefer a small tube jig rather than a twister tail grub style. I think the skirted tube jig gives more action when sitting more stationary like in that presentation. When you are twitching the jig along under a float it is mostly just bobbing up and down. If I am swimming the lure more then I opt for the twister tails. By tube jig I am talking about the 1" type put on a 1/16 or 1/32 ounce tube jig head.


----------



## crappies4ever

in the spring its hard to beat a minnow, but i also use white and chartruese roadrunners, small mepps minnows,mity mites and black and green or blue and white tube baits. in the heat of the summer whistler jigs or pink or chartruese plain jigs bumbing along submerged cover. in the fall i don't know cause it's deer hunting time but the winter time is black or dark blue ice jigs with a couple of spikes for the top hook about 6 inches up and a cicada on the bottom tipped with a minnow.


----------



## triton175

I'm with crappies4ever, chartreuse and white roadrunners with a variety of plastic grubs. I just got some very small bass-style spinnerbaits (3/16oz I think) that I'm going to try this spring. I'll use those to search for crappie, then switch to jigs when I find them.


----------



## Bassnpro1

my favorite crappie lure is a yo-zuri goby. It is a tiny crankbait and when the fish are scattered really works well. And since I am a bass fisherman, it lets me move around and cast alot to shoreline cover for them. Not my most productive tactic, but very effective if timed right. And it catches some slabs!


----------



## Pigsticker

I never once went fishing for crappie on purpose last year but I still got 5 fish Ohio's while bass fishing. They all came on different sized spinnerbaits. Mostly on the beetlespin. One of my favorite baits.


----------



## liquidsoap

Sorry, I couldnt resist!


----------



## misfit

beetlespins were my favorite before the roadrunner came along.great crappie baits that caught a lot of bass for me.spinnerbaits a great bait for larger crappies.


----------



## GoneBassin

I like to use a white or chartreuse roadrunner or jighead and put on a 2" twister tail. Usually in a chartreuse glitter color, but the White slays them too.


----------



## crappielooker

my favorite crappie catcher could only be found around grand lake.. it looks like a small hair jigs.. its also great for other panfish species as well.. i usually tipped mine with a power maggot or minnows..


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU

JimmyZ said:


> What about road runners for crappie. I have caught some fish with them but here they are suppose to be great. I usually use a float above it. Others I've heard just cast but say to fish em slow as possible. What do u think?


my grandpa does somthing like this but with a white marabou jig he puts a bobber up about 3 ft and casts outand reels slow and hooks on tio lots of crappy but the road runner has worked for me in my pond and a stream that has crappys off of 224 with a white twister with it


----------



## TexasPete

mini-tubes...black body, chartreuse tail. Nails those slabs!


----------



## crittergitter

I like to sling tube jigs myself. I prefer 1/16 or 1/32 oz. I also like black/chartruesse, red/chartruesse & blue/white combos. 

I got some new jigs last summer that are not tubes, but they are deadly and I can't find em anymore. That figures. They look identical to a shad fry. I hope I can find em again.

CG


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy

I will also throw in a vote for Roadrunners, white, chartruesse, chartruesse and black, and when you being lazy its hard to beat a minnow under a float.


----------



## Smallmouth70

crittergitter said:


> I got some new jigs last summer that are not tubes, but they are deadly and I can't find em anymore. That figures. They look identical to a shad fry. I hope I can find em again.
> 
> CG


Look on www.basspro.com It's the website for Bass Pro Shops. I think I saw them on there during their Spring Angler sale...if I'm thinking of the same thing. I think you got a pack of six bodies with two jigs?!?!?! Something like that.


----------



## CRAPPIECOMMANDER

I do a lot of crappie fishing and without a doubt roadrunners are the ticket. If you are using them and not catching crappie they are either not biting or your fishing them wrong. The biggest mistake I see people do is reeling them too fast. Second biggest is not casting to the right location so that the lure can sink SLOWLY down to the crappies. If you don't allow it to sink down to the fish you may as well fish a buzzbait. I have learned over the years to give novice anglers a reel with a slower retreive ratio to help them get the speed down, and I have also put heavier line on the reels that I let them use. I use fireline exclusively for two reasons, the extra durability it gives to keep the amount of lost lures down (More Casts More Fish) and the added sensitivity for the light biters. I use 1/16 oz. heads for 8 foot or less water and heavier models for the deep bite. I always use at least a 2in tail for crappies and any color tail works for me as long as it is chartreuse. Hope this helps someone catch more fish.

See ya on the water!!!


----------



## misfit

another roadrunner fan 
good advise.you can't fish 'em too slow.and i also like the 1/16 ounce for shallower water.sometimes when fishing submerged cover,a splitshot about a foot above will help detect the limbs and allow you to pop the rr up and over them without getting hung.


----------



## fishintiger

CRAPPIECOMMANDER said:


> any color tail works for me as long as it is chartreuse.


I think I've heard that a couple different places. I've yet to catch a crappie on a roadrunner but tip them with a little bit of nightcrawler and bass love them. I'm going to hang a couple slabs this year on rr's.


----------



## Big Daddy

Charlie Brewer Sliderheads... 1/32 or 1/16oz size... Can rig snag-proof, and shoot docks, cast and work heavy brush and wood... Love them things...


----------



## crittergitter

Smallmouth70 said:


> Look on www.basspro.com It's the website for Bass Pro Shops. I think I saw them on there during their Spring Angler sale...if I'm thinking of the same thing. I think you got a pack of six bodies with two jigs?!?!?! Something like that.



I didn't see it there. It was similar to the Uncle Buck's Crappie Minnow Soft Bait. However, that is not it. Oh well. 

CG


----------



## misfit

fedx truck just pulled up to my door this morning with some more roadrunner goodies 
couldn't find them in bulk around here,and they were on sale at bps,so i ordered a pack for me and another for fishintiger.i needed a break on the shipping,and he needed more tackle  
60 pieces crappie thunder tails and heads.


----------



## CRAPPIECOMMANDER

Misfit, 
Have you used those crappie thunder tails before? I had been tossing around the idea of using them for some slower presentations. I normally use a triple tip 2 in. tail with great success but I thought I might be able to fish my jigs slower with the thunder bodies.

Thanks Crappiecommander


----------



## crittergitter

crittergitter said:


> I like to sling tube jigs myself. I prefer 1/16 or 1/32 oz. I also like black/chartruesse, red/chartruesse & blue/white combos.
> 
> I got some new jigs last summer that are not tubes, but they are deadly and I can't find em anymore. That figures. They look identical to a shad fry. I hope I can find em again.
> 
> CG


Oh I am so very excited as I think I found them. They are very similar to the little panfish assasin that wally worlds sells, but they are just a smidge bigger and with better color combos. I am really stoked now! Sorry, can't give away my secret bat. Muh ha ha ha!!!!! 

Wish I would have found em prior to last Saturday, but our biggest obstacle was mobility and not what lures we had. 

CG


----------



## chaunc

I gave the new solid body jig called a Wasshopper a try last week and found them to be very good baits. Not only caught a lot of fish but they were getting the bigger crappie too. Seen Russ Baily from Midwest Crappie using them down south so i thought i'd try them up north. Good bait.


----------



## misfit

CC,i've been using the crappie thunders almost exclusively this year.they've been working very well for me.i need to find some in a blue/white combination though.that's one of my favorite colors,and i've been doing well with tubes in that color on a chart. rr head.


----------



## bassinLou

Well, for a while with Crappie fishin' I would almost never use any type of lures, only minnows. But since late march I started using 1/16th jig heads w/a 2" twister tail. And I've been slayin crappie like no other. But, I mad my mind up that I was only going to keep only FO, I not a big fish cleaner so I C&R. Twisters though, have been great by me. I have also done well with 1/16 RR, but with the twister it's been more than crappie wanting them...


----------



## Boxingref_rick

Hi guys. 
Speaking of bass liking RR's. Yesterday morning I caught two whole crappie 
at (Acton Lake - Hueston Woods.) 
But, I did catch at least 17, or 18 Large mouth bass using a RR with a 
a pink Baileys magnet, which is quite similar to the Crappie thunder grubs.
I also caught two axe handle Saugeye with the YUM - Fire Tiger on the
Char - RR. 

The bass were fantastic, but next time out, I'll get deeper into the brush 
for the crappie. 

Be safe!

Rick.


----------



## fishinjim

i prefer a red/white popeye jig. I'll also put a bobber on about 2'-3' up as an indicator. 
but I do carry the tubes and roostertail spinners.


----------



## Yates

southern pro 2" tubes... or stay home


----------



## Columbusslim31

Has anybody had any luck with the Mr. Twister 2" sassy shads? I've got two packs (pearl and black/pearl) and have yet to catch a fish on either.


----------



## fishdealer04

When I am not just fishing a minnow, I really like the RR series of blade baits. Catch a lot of crappie on them.

I have never had much luck with the sassy shads, in any size for any kind of fish, I also don't fish them that much so that could be part of the problem as well. I have friends though, that have great success with them on crappie in the black sparkle color and chartuese.


----------



## TheCream

I'm a Southern Pro tube bait fisherman, as well. I rarely even use minnows. Side by side, me with a 1.5" tube and a partner with a minnow, the results are usually close to identical where we fish. There are days when I catch more on tubes just because I don't have to stop and re-bait every cast. 

My favorite colors are (body/tail) silver sparkle/white, smoke multi sparkle, green sparkle/white, and my new favorite I just tried this spring is silver sparkle/black. I've caught a ton of fish on that color this spring.


----------



## chopper29

im not sure if they r sassy shad but what i use is a minnow type with what i call a paddle tale. 1.5 inch. catch a ton. iv tried 2 inch and nothing. also catch a bunch on slurpies.


----------



## Mykidsr1

Here is the order of my fav's
1) Beetle Spins (With Pearl Twistertails)
2) Minnows
3) Small Tubes

All I ever take when I go crappy fishing really.


----------



## Drum_magnet

The black and chartruese tubes on a chartuese head tipped with a wax worm work well for me.


----------



## coolersnapper

Charlie Brewer's slider grubs......the best way to fish the snags....


----------



## crappiecatcher

I like to use the smallest swimbait / the eyes and the orange twister tail attached to the body gets fish when the structure has been pounded. Also use a 1/8 oz jig with a white twister tail. I always bite of part of the body to where the hook just comes out from the main body and the tail actually starts. I put the tail up the same way as the hook. Don't forget to take your pliers and bend your hook up a bite, better hook set....slow retrieve....then reduce down to 1/32 oz jigs 4 lb test ultralight rod...


----------



## saugeye2

black and chart. 1 16oz road runner turbo tail


----------



## misfit

> black and chart. 1 16oz road runner turbo tail


stay out of my tacklebox


----------



## saugeye2

LOL, got a whole box full of diff colors but always go back to old reliable


----------



## jeremyswallace

i seem to be having good luck on a swedish pimple with a minnow


----------



## JimG

Like all the fishing members on this post I have through the years tried just about everything on the market, you know you gotta have one idea.
But keeping track of catch ratios I ran across a set up that so far has outfished all the lures I have in boxes in the basement.

When the weather starts to move the crappies to shallower water I take a 1/32 oz spinner pony jig made by Dwaz Lure, paint the head black with white background and red dot eyes. Take baking power and shine the spinner blades as shiney as I can. Then I take a 2 inch Southern Pro Hot Grub in the shiner minnow color and cut off about 1 ring on the body. Very slow falling and the size of the Slabs have been unmatched so far in all I have used.

When the crappies then come to bed I move up to the 1/16 oz Dwaz pony head spinner , same painting color sceme and use the 2 inch Hot grub uncut and that also produces very well.
In the clearity of the water I fish, the Blue Shiner color seems to attract some nice crappies.
Have used this setup now for the last two years and instead of carrying all the assortment of baits this has been my go-to rig setup in springtime, sure has cut down on items to carry.

Have no idea how long this setup will do good for me, but it has been one of the best in over 50 years of casting for crappies to date.

Thanks for everyones input on this forum , for it sure has been interesting to read different methods.

It's time now if the weather keeps warming for everyone to catch their , "Silver Treasures" and Good Fishing,

JimG


----------



## Corn

Misfit.....do you still use that Wally Marshall lure kit? Was thinking about ordering one this year to see if i could catch anything off any of them.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER

JimG how you doing....I don't know if it's me ...But I have noticed that a lot of times it is the lakes that dictate what works....What I use on Mosquito does not always work at West Branch or Mogadore....Always seem to be changing my set up according as to where I am...Always manage to catch fish sometimes more so than others....It all depends on the weather and water clarity...Have fished a good hole one day using jig"s and Minnows the next day the same place and nothing...change even sometimes to just a plain hook and minnows...Even hook color can change...May be it's me but I change till I find out what they want....As you know sometimes they don't want anything...Now go catch some slabs My Friend......JIM.....
P.S. Going to give your jigs a try this week.....


----------



## JimG

Doing fine my friend and yes, you hit it on the head about giving them what they want.
So far, most crappies taken were deep and I know most do not use a color locator , but I have used one for years and shows on a graff what colors may be productive and it has over the years allowed me to key in on the right choices right away.

The way I see it now just one week of warmer weather and the bite will be on.
Everywhere I have fished they are not to far off shore, but still deeper.
The smaller ones are in the trees and the bigger ones are mostly found on the first drop off.

I know what I fish for colors along Erie is different from the colors I use inland , so your right you have to give them what they want.

Good to hear your getting out and good luck to all the Crappie Addicts.
JimG


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER

The way the weather people are talking this Thursday and Friday to warm up and be nice..Hopefuly this will be the turning point...You are right they are sitting on the dropoff waiting to go shallow...Sitting here thinking about it ...We humans do the same nice day and outside we go get a couple of cold days and were are back in the house...Right now we are on the dropoff just waiting to go fishing...Sounds funny but true...Good Luck My Friend.......JIM......:B.......


----------

